# Quelqu'un a-t-il déja compilé FlightGear?



## jeromemac (20 Août 2002)

tout est dans le titre...


----------



## DHG (20 Août 2002)

C'est quoi flightgear ?


----------



## jeromemac (20 Août 2002)

c'est un simulateur de vol tip top qui concurence trés bien le truc qui vol de kro$oft!!! et en plus c'est gratuit!!!
Faut aller voir par la:
FligthGear 
vous allez voir c'est tip top, la je m'amuse avec, bon avec mon ibook c'est un peu juste mais ça tourne bien (enfin sur OSX car sur os9 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif plutot pas glup)


----------



## DHG (21 Août 2002)

Ok, mais si il tourne sous osX pourquoi le compiler ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## jeromemac (21 Août 2002)

DHG a dit:
			
		

> * Ok, mais si il tourne sous osX pourquoi le compiler ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif    *


ben parce qu'il y'a les sources et que j'ai envi de le faire.... j'aime ça la prog moi donc je compile....


----------



## rb29 (4 Janvier 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> ben parce qu'il y'a les sources et que j'ai envi de le faire.... j'aime ça la prog moi donc je compile....


la compilation permet d integrer fgcom ???


----------



## jeromemac (22 Février 2008)

rb29 a dit:


> la compilation permet d integrer fgcom ???



ba je sais pas je connais pas
(rdv dans 6 ans pour la suite du sujet   )


----------

